# Knit Surgical Style Mask



## StellasKnits

This is a pattern for a surgical style face mask. It's a wonderful way to keep your mouth and nose covered in the winter. Do you know someone who bicycles in the cold? This mask would be the perfect stocking stuffer for Christmas as a gift for a biker. Perfect for those who can't handle breathing in sharp cold air too!

NOTE: The pattern does NOT come with the graphics - it's just for the basic knitted mask.

$3.00 on Etsy http://www.etsy.com/listing/76235341/knitting-pattern-surgical-mask-pattern?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## Dreamweaver

I've seen a pattern like this is the past.... but ad forgotten it... and lost it as well... LOVE the mustache. My GD would be crazy over that one.


----------



## Gypsycream

mmmmm may be an idea for #1 son, he loves cycling. Great idea and design


----------



## StellasKnits

Thanks ladies!


----------



## 2KNITCATS

Neat pattern. Great idea.


----------



## Punkin51

What a great idea.


----------



## Rainebo

These look so comfortable to wear! Great idea!


----------



## StellasKnits

Thanks ladies! They're a wonderful alternative to scarves if you're out in the cold and don't want something dangling around you.


----------

